# Obtaining Permit for Wood Stove (Long Island, NY)



## LIBurn1784 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey all, long time lurker, first time poster. First off this site is great and given me a ton of helpful info so thanks!  Ive seen a few regular posters from Long Island, and was wondering if someone could shed some light.  Im in the planning phase of putting a wood stove in my house, and everyone I talk to says something different about getting a permit to do so.  I did in fact find something on my towns website about needing a permit, but it seems the permit application is the same for installing a wood stove or adding a 1000sq ft addition to my house.  Seems like an awful lot of hoops to jump through....

Any of you Long Island posters (i'm Town of Brookhaven) have any experience in getting the permit?  Was it a hassle? Did you just skip getting a permit? Have an estimate of what it costs? They also ask for 3 sets of construction plans...what exactly are they looking for?

Any info would be greatly appreciated.  Even if your not from the area, maybe your experience could be helpful in some way.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Sep 24, 2011)

The permit process here in Massachusetts is with the building inspector (in my town) and in order to get any coverage on your homeowners insurance you need to go through the inspection process. The inspector essentially lets the individual manufacturer do all the work. However the heating unit specs are shown in the manufacturers manual is generally what the inspector will look at. 

The first question my insurance agent asked me on her list was if the stove was inspected and if I had a copy of the permit. Just an FYI, rather be safe than sorry when it comes to your home. The permit here cost $60.00


----------



## Ken S (Sep 25, 2011)

I have to get building permits on a fairly regular basis in different communities so maybe I can help.Basically you need to see the building inspector and fill out the application,no big deal they will usually help.For something like installing a woodstove you should be in and out without much of a hassle,if you were adding a 1000 sq ft addition it would be much more involved.Every town is different so you need to speak to the inspector.


----------



## wood-fan-atic (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey LI- Im in Levittown - Our houses were built with fireplaces in the kitchen/living room. We didnt need a 'permit' , but we did send some pics and copies of stove paperwork to our insurance company.

 What kind of stove are you getting - and does the house have a fireplace already?


----------



## remkel (Sep 25, 2011)

Can't help in NY, but here in NH I had to get a "building permit" as you described. Just wrote ss liner installation and stove installation on the permit, paid my $30, and gave the fire department a good laugh when they arrived to find the stove installed in the basemet on concrete. Took a photo and off they went.


----------



## jatoxico (Sep 25, 2011)

I did not get a permit but I put in an insert, a free standing stove may be different. Brookhaven will tell you to get a permit to cut your grass but for certain jobs it's warranted as it often serves to protect the homeowner IMO. If you plan on contacting your insurance co I'd be more inclined to get the proper permits and ensure it's to code.


----------



## Dix (Sep 25, 2011)

I researched and researched... the only thing I found was that you couldn't have an outside burner. 

Town code search on wood stove

http://ecode360.com/search/BR0012?query=wood+stove&button;=

Nadda, nyent, nyenti.

Imho, install to manufacturers specs, check homeowners, and move on.


----------



## dafattkidd (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm in Brookhaven too but I have an insert so a permit wasn't necessary.  Good luck, and welcome to the forum.  Man a lot long Islanders have been posting lately.  Its good.


----------



## jeff_t (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm no where near Long Island, but I called my insurance company to find out what was needed to satisfy them. I specifically asked if they required a permit and inspection. They said no, call us when you get it in, and if you can have a copy of your manual ready that would be great. They'll take a couple of pictures and a copy of the manual. I told them I wasn't pulling a permit then, and that's fine with them. The main reason I'm not getting a permit is that the inspector is known as 'Drive-by Dave'. I'm not giving them any money that I don't have to. If the inspector wasn't lazy and actually knew what he was doing I would have no problem with it.


----------



## Fod01 (Sep 25, 2011)

Installed an insert with full liner into an existing masonry fireplace.  No permit.
There was a thread on this board some time back that the re-lining might actually qualify for a reduction in homeowners insurance.

Gabe


----------



## vinny11950 (Sep 25, 2011)

I am in Mastic, and I too am planning on installing a wood stove in the basement.  I asked the buildings department what the process was, and they pretty much said it was the same process that i followed when i installed my pellet stove upstairs, which is;

go the buildings office, fill out application, give them a copy to the owners manual for the stove and chimney system, have the stove installed according to specs and then notify them when done so the inspector comes out and certifies.  they kind of mislead you about the costs of the forms by saying the application is $50, but the visit from the inspector is closer to $200.

but it is worth it, as it gets added to the building plan and is then certified for occupancy, so should you ever want to sell your house, it won't be a problem.

the only thing is, you have to plan really well is the placement of the stove, making sure you don't violate any other restriction on the installation (like being too close to something or something aesthetic that destroys the neighborhood beauty).  you could have it installed up to code, but then find out you violated some silly town rule.

the good thing is, if you go the buildings office you can ask them all these questions and they will tell you.

oh, and some one said how many Long Islanders there are here, and I suspect it is the the freaking expense heating costs out here.  21 cents for kwh and god knows how much more for oil and gas.  instead with my wood pellets I keep warm for $1200 a year.  and hopefully with the wood stove in the basement, much warmer for even cheaper.


----------



## Dix (Sep 25, 2011)

How long ago was that, Vinny?


----------



## LIBurn1784 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks all for the reply's.  I guess I'll head down there and see about getting the permit tomorrow morning.  As for my insurance, they just sent me a form to fill out, no raise in premiums....so thats a plus.  

Vinny do you have to use their inspector @ $200 or are there other certified individuals you could choose from?


----------



## jqgs214 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm in Riverhead,  Put in an insert and needed a permit.  Whole process cost $100.  Inspector looked at manual but never pulled out the tape measure.  But at least I have doc's that say its a legit install.


----------



## Jack768 (Sep 25, 2011)

Didn't get a permit to swap a new zero-clearance fireplace for the old one, but it was a professional install and the permit process in my village might tie you up for a good 12 months.  Installing a new stove and chimney shortly and will run the permit gauntlet for that one b/c it's a new unit and chimney not listed on the CO.


----------



## vinny11950 (Sep 25, 2011)

I just installed my pellet stove last October and the whole approval process took a couple of weeks.  I didn't have the option to get another inspector, just the one they sent over.  Nice guy.  He said how so many homes have installs that are not up to spec or approved.

For the stove i talked to the building department once, asking them if i could use the basement stairwell to exit my through the wall planned install.  As long as i have 3 feet of clearance, it is allowed.  However I calculate I will have a little less than that.  Sigh!

I would hate to make all those holes in my house only to be told it is not allowed!


----------



## Dix (Sep 25, 2011)

vinny11950 said:
			
		

> I just installed my pellet stove last October and the whole approval process took a couple of weeks.  I didn't have the option to get another inspector, just the one they sent over.  Nice guy.  He said how so many homes have installs that are not up to spec or approved.
> 
> For the stove i talked to the building department once, asking them if i could use the basement stairwell to exit my through the wall planned install.  As long as i have 3 feet of clearance, it is allowed.  However I calculate I will have a little less than that.  Sigh!
> 
> I would hate to make all those holes in my house only to be told it is not allowed!



Good to know. Thanks 

I wonder why there is nothing in the town code (that I could see,and I studied it up & down)?


----------



## jatoxico (Sep 25, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> vinny11950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because the Town of Brookhaven building codes are some of the least clear and worst documented I have seen and you are not a mind reader (I know I am at least 1/2 right). 

There is nothing, nothing that they will not tell you needs a permit and when you try to read the codes so you can plan your project forget it. Every inspector will have a different criteria. When they sign off and you get your CO run away and don't look back....oh yeah ...IMHO  :lol: .


----------

